
Wealthfront Career Launching Companies List 2020 [pdf] - atlasunshrugged
https://cdn.wealthfront.com/public.email.images/2020_Career-Launching_ListFinal.pdf
======
devm0de
Some context on how this list was curated and what it means would be useful.

~~~
justindeguzman
From their blog post ([https://blog.wealthfront.com/announcing-2020-career-
launchin...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/announcing-2020-career-launching-
companies/))

"To qualify for our list of mid-sized companies with momentum, a company must
be US-based, privately held, have a revenue run rate by year end of between
$20 million and $300 million, be on a trajectory to grow at a rate in excess
of 50% for at least the next three or four years, and have compelling unit
economics."

